# A page with many FEM books, Matlab book, structural analysis books



## magicstone1412 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all friends,

During searching I found that sometime very difficult to download an ebooks. So I collect my ebooks and post in the following link. Pls come and take arty-smiley-048:

http://magic.revitviet.vn/ebooks/civil-engineering


----------



## humner (Jun 29, 2011)

do you have permission to copy and release these books?


----------

